# Aquarium NA 90cm



## Nica (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello to you all,

After a first draft with an aquarium of 110cm, I'll move to something more pro.

I've been seeing different brands and products to choose something with quality. Among the choices are the ADA and ELOS and NA(naturalaquario.com).

Starting at the aquarium I opted for the 90cm because of the space available in the house.

The aquarium of 90cm ADA costs 490eur extra-clear glass, the ELOS not have that size tank, but the system for an 70cm aquarium system is 1812.51eur and is complete but does not include light system, at those prices , only for the Italians, lol. NA aquarium cost 150.52eur extra clear and 72.19eur for the regular glass. It is clear by what I chose, the NA normal glass! Do not know if the quality of the aquarium will have the ADA, but the quality is quite good of NA and I have no complaint, and extra-clear glass makes a big difference in the aquarium photos, but who see with the naked eye the difference is not so much and did not justify the price.

Then for the mobile/wood cabinet, ELOS because we know the prices so forget about it, and the ADA did not find for sale in Portugal but in italy 565eur costs, and even if it is available in Portugal would surely not have the quality that NA does, because it has the frieze stainless steel in the mobile and cost only 198.27eur, and what everyone saw good reviews for furniture made of NA.

I'll try to post the developments of the project

Some photos:





































For now it is just the wood cabinet, that i'm by the way very happy with it. I decided to order the cabinet allready prepared for a saltwater aquarium, there are some holes when i decided to get into the salt system, and there is also some empty space for the SUMP.

I have two more photos to post, the Arm to hold the light system and the protective foam.

The Arm to hold the light system of the NA is hollow square tube unlike the ADA that is round, but it's just a detail, because the functionality is the same and aesthetics itself is not very different I think. The Arm to hold the light system of the ADA as I know, it's massive pipe, and the price is also massive: D, but turns out to be tougher and not give the weight of light system, let's see how the NA behaves.

here are the pictures:



















I already have placed the aquarium, and I am already imagining the aquarium set up, but there is still some time, I still have to put the light system, and buy some products. Can't wait to have it water full..

Here are the photos ....










Here i have more photos, the light system. This is 2xAqua Sun 2 with 150W 8000k lamp, they are pure Stainless Steel, that cost me 2x154,15eur + 24,59eur(lamp) from NA(naturalaquario.com). The ADA light system is much more expensive (412eur in Portugal), and the reflector is not as good as NA, and ADA is only painted aluminum. Even if NA is not so good at marketing and product finishing in not so delicate, the prices and functionality does do their job, i for the price of 1 ADA, i got 2 from NA.

I bought 2x150W and you may think that for a 90cm aquarium is too much, and that true, but like i said I'm planning for a Reef system in the future, so i decided to speed up the process, and i which a fast growing aquarium.

some photos:























































Next will be the hardscape, not decided yet what to use or do about...

cumps


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

<3 this thread already! Can't wait to see where this goes. Keep us updated!


----------



## Nica (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello you all

Anxiety increases to fill the pot.

Everything indicates that it will be this weekend ... I can not wait to see the algae grow...

I leave here some pictures of the material that I use for the setup ...


















natural aquarium Yamaya Stone









natural aquarium Old Wood

See you next weekend ...

cumps


----------



## Nica (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello to you all

got the photo cover of the set up, and want to share, hope you like it...

Setup:

Aquarium 90x45x45cm normal glass
Wood cabinet: Movel 90x45x85cm wengue
Light 2= NA sun 2 1x150W 8000k
Filter Eheim 2213 with Na Charcoal then Bio Filter with NA in e out flow glass pipes
heater Hydor external 200w
Substrat: Soil bacteria, Soil Pure, Power Bottom + Soil Bottom e Soil Top
Aditivs: Water Bacter, Basic K, Safe, Basic Life
CO2: NA mini set , com 1 bolha por segundo.
































































Used plants:

Glossostigma Elatinoides
Rotala Green
Rotala Rotundifolia
Marsilea Hirsuta
Fetos de Java
Echinodorus Tenellus

cumps


----------



## Nica (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello to you all...

Well got some more photos of the evolution. No algae at the moment, but they will came i believe, it is just a matter of time 

Plants are now with some underwater developments, but still not totally adapter to the underwater environment, this will take one more week.

the aquarium was setup on 9/2/2012

10/02/2012 photo (next day photo)










on 15/02/2012 (1 week pass)










and that it, will post more some day...

cupms


----------



## greenman (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, That looks like fun. Wonderful setup, can only dream of such a thing myself. would love to know a bit more about your choice of plants.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice growth for a week. That's what I love about ADA!


----------



## Nica (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello



Tex Gal said:


> Nice growth for a week. That's what I love about ADA!


LOL, this is not a ADA Tank. It does not have any ADA product.

No much time to keep the post updated very often.

The algae have appear, as i supposed. My shrimps all died. I think i'm having a problem with my water, it is killing all living animals and may be also influence the plant grow. I hope my water gets better so i can put algae eaters.

Some photos today. 1/3/2012























































cumps


----------



## Nica (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello again,

Got some news and update.

The aquarium is quite good, only 1 light system, and its enough. Great!

Check it out:




























well i also make a visit to NA store, and i toke some photos ate their new set up, that i find out quite good, some photos:




























I wish i learn more how they make the hardscape. They have publish a step by step with all the details on there website pretty useful.

If you what to check out the Step by Step very useful visit: http://www.naturalaquario.com/?page_id=2506

I made a mistake on this tank, i put the wood before i put the stones...blah.

I will make a timming trying to get what i imagine, hope it work out.

Will take some pictures then.

cumps


----------



## dtsuyuki (Nov 18, 2009)

What a great thread. That stand is gorgeous... Great job with the aquascape. =)


----------



## Nica (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello

My living room as it is now:










cumps


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

beast. Tank looks lush! get some close ups of the tank if possible ^^


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow!!!! B e a u t i f u l !!!!!


----------



## thankgodforthesuffering (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish I could afford that awesome lighting.....


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

A very attractive room. I'll go along with the earlier requests for more information, though.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Love it! Wish this was available locally.


----------

